# St Barts...part 25



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## pedla (Feb 22, 2007)

HI,

Thanks for your kind words, I have to say I found what you had to say most helpful, because if you did not know what to expect there then you would not ask the questions as you may feel intimidated. I think would help all newbies that this could happen to them while there as they can go prepared before hand with any questions they may want answering, because when they are in there rushing you through you get flustered and forget to ask the things you wanted to.

What has encouraged me more is that even though the nurses/consultants can come across abrupt due to being in a rush, the back room staff are fantastic and produce Grad A embryos, which I think is the most important part.

When I go for my information session I now have a list of questions on hand ready to ask!


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

I'm not at work today as I still feel rotten - just really tired and still a bt sore /achey.  

I hope you all had a good weekend.

Pedla, I agree the best thing you can do is go prepared with a list of questions and try and insist they answer them.  I found the nurses (with one notable exception) are really helpful and the embryologists are as well.  There is currently a younger doctor there (unfortuately I didn't get his name but he's an Asian chap, a senior house doctor or similar I think) who is really helpful and takes the time to explain things to you but the consultants are of the very old fashioned variety who give treatment to you not discuss treatment with you.  They do get good results - I just have the funny idea I should have a say in treatment I'm undertaking especially as its elective and I'm paying for it!

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.  Sorry to be ignorant but what is PUPO?

Daisy x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - rest up. Hope you start to feel better soon. PUPO = pregnants until proven otherwise.

I was at another hospital today for a routine appoitment. There was Jade Goody's mum in the waiting room telling people Jade's dad was not only black but guy too. 

well, that was my excitement for the day.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I remembered to find you all straight away - so am writing a load of gobbly **** to stay connected  

Lou - well now we know where Jade gets it from - actually I think I understood right the other day when I heard that her mum is the other way too.

Unfortunately, I have a mother v. similar and would be telling the whole waiting room the reason for my whatever - I used to be a trainee nurse and just weeks into it, when my father was sick she was telling the Docs and Staff Nurses no need to explain "my daughter's a nurse she'll know" and then she'd give me his notes or temp chart and ask if it all looked ok  

Daisy - good idea to stay at home and rest - these are important times.  Your not ignorant - we just assume everyone knows  

I think I know that Doc - lovely man and as you say v. helpful (I think it was him that had the heart attack during my scan) - I got the impression he would be headhunted to go private sometime.

Pedla - I'm glad you found our comments helpful and I think you are right to get wise to as many stories as you can before you go - so you have an idea what to expect, just keep an open mind, and don't be afraid to ask.

They are the best for getting Grade A's


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message tonight as I am SOOO tired-had such a bad nights sleep last night-no idea why??   ??

Welcome Pedla-you will find lots of support here and it is definitely best to be prepared xxx

Sorry to be short tonight xx

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I had my letter through today confirming my treatment plan, with blasts and aspirin. Need to get my Hep C & HIV tests redone (of course) but otherwise good to go. Have to call them at the end of April when I get AF....


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - good news that you're on the move again.  

Nicky - how you doing?

Hi to everyone. Sorry been a bit MIA. Got too much up my plate atm. Been a bit tearful last few days. Not sure if it's because been working alone at home while DP off doing other stuff and I've been home alone, or if it's hormonal or just par for the course. But anyway. Feel much better this eve. Just have to keep working at it.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Lou

Sorry to hear you've not been feeling so good and glad to hear you're feeling better.  Take care of yourself.

Daisy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is everybody


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Was thinking the same Ron!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky and Daisy-hope you are both doing OK on your 2ww-sending you both a huge hug xxxx



PUPO    PUPO    PUPO   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - How are you doing hun?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Not bad thanks Honey xxx Sorry just been out to get some bread for pack up-and had a nosey in the clothes section!!!!   

Starting to get rather nervous though if I'm honest about the thought ot treatment coming up again-its not the injections or any of that side thats worrying me but more the thought of another BFN  

How are you though? xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you buy anything?

I know..but you stand as good a chance to get a BFP as any other - someone has to, why can't it be you this time around?   

Ron
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Maddy - thanks for your kind wishes.  I know it is a really daunting prospect but I hope this time will work out for you.

Ron - I hope you and your lovely little one are doing well.

Nicky - I hope you are doing well an will soon have some great new to tell us.

Daisy x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I know...I know...

But there's always a "but" with me  

Who knows though what's round the corner for any of us-just have to have fingers crossed and hope xx

Off to bed now-will hopefully be around a bit more tomorrow xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Daisy - How are you feeling??   

Sam has had a cold since last Sunday & has been really snuffly..poor little thing.  On top of that, I had to take him for his 4 months jabs yesterday - 3 jabs in his legs.  I felt soooooooo cruel when I had to hold his legs still.   

Maddy - I'm sending you all my positive vibes   

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I'm back from FLorence and had a lovely time.  Not back to work until Monday so thats nice too.

Went to BArts today and had my baseline scan, took them ages to fnd one of my ovaries and eventually found it with the tummy scan and said it is inaccesible!!  This happen to anyone?  Whats the chances of it becoming accessible again?  I so need them both to even have a chance of it working. Grrrr!  I also had my menupur lesson... its a bit complicated and I managed to smash one of the vials in my fingers and cuts all my hand open!!  Was very difficult doing the practice injections with my bandage!  Anyone else used menapur?  

Can't catch up on too much of your news as the thread has been moved.

Maddy -     When you starting?  I start next wed I think with the injections.  Are you going to be with me? XXXX  If ot helps I'm pretty scared too.

Ron - Hope Sam better soon. XX

Hi everyone else. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Welcome back! Glad you had a lovely time.

Re inaccessible ovary - did they say why? Mine was once but only because I had fibroids.  There are ways of tackling the issue, one of them being going in from the belly button.  It is not the norm but can be done.  

Re Menopur - I used that during stimms & didn't have any difficulties in breaking the vials. The trick is to line the breaker thingy up with the red dot on the vial as that part is really thin.  It will then snap off really easily. What did the nurse say to do?

Sue - Good luck with your appt today

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura you sound relaxed re: inaccessible ovary which side is it?  on most my scans there has had to be a lot of poking with the probe and fingers to find my L ovary and comments on it being hard to find (I had the impression it was just another prob with me) - but at the Lister the other day I warned her that my L side would be hard to find - she dismissed it completely "with most girls they always are, it's the same place as the bowel and if that's full then it shadows out the ovary" - she said "that usually scans on a Mon am are a nightmare cos our diets change over the w/e and gas can even cause the prob" - so hopefully if this was the first time it had been mentioned it was just something to do with you being away - too much pasta maybe 

I had menopur - did they not give you any little plastic caps that you put over the vial when you break it ?  It is much easier if you line the dot up - that is it's natural weak spot.

Ron - Sam was allowed his jabs ??

Maddy - you just have to find that corner of   and hang onto it and hope - as my reflex keeps telling me everything is diff this time and as it will be with you now you've seen Dr Raj.

Yep I'm off to Agora today and apparently so is the Queen - well she's going to Brighton - glad I'm keeping up with the social diary.  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Yep! Even the poor little mite had a cold, the nurse said that unless he has a high temperature, she'll give them to him.  

I think the Queen is arriving on the train in Brighton station?? Just hope there are no jumpers near Hassocks!!! 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

The Queen is arriving by train - so I'm better than her cos I've my own private chauffeur.  She's going to the Library, the Whitehawk estate  and the racecourse.

The jumpers yes - would they do that for the Queen - well I guess it's a way to go - not just any train and likely to get 5 mins of media attention even if it is post humous.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Just a quick note to say good luck Nicky (if you do the test today) - fingers crossed for you.

Sue - I'll be interested in seeing how you get on at Agora - I'm still thinking of going to see them. Do you need a GP referral or can you just phone up and arrange an appt?

Hello to everyone else. Sorry it's not a longer post but work is pretty manic at the moment as we move all our PC's and work to the other office next week but there's still loads to do here before that!

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks ladies I feel a bit better now I've read that, it was my left one and she did say something about the bowel.  I have been very constipated last week (think it may be the pill?), I'll make sure I have plenty of figs before I go next time.

Nicky -  you testing already?  

Sue - good luck with your appointment today.

Brighton ladies - have fun with the Queen... tell her I said hi!!

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Evening girls xxx

Good to hear you are keeping up with the royal diary Sue   Hope you got on well at the agora-I have to say i was really impressed by the website!!  

Laura xxx Good to have you back-you are going to be a couple of weeks ahead of me I think!!! AAARGH menopur-this is the first time I'll be using it too!!! have used gonal f in the past-are you doing the short flare protocol? Did the nurse give you any little snappers for snapping the bottle-I think Sue mentioned these-if not PM me xx Are you injecting with or without auto iniector and also where are you injecting?? Sorry for all the questions xx

Oh Ron poor little Sam-sending him a big hug   and one for you too I bet the injections were worse for you Hun  

Helly - hope things start to get easier at work-it is so crazy how sometimes it just takes over your life  

Daisy and Nicky      lots of positive vibes coming your way xxx   sorry you're having a rough time Nicky-hope your Nan is doing ok-am thinking of you and have my fingers crossed for when you test at the w/e-I think its such a good idea and may do the same x At least you can have time for you and DH whatever the result xxxx

Hope everyone is having a good day xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy- by the looks of it you will be 10 days behind   Oh well I will be a menapur expert by the time you are off.  I am having 6 vials per night!!  I have to take them in 2 dif injections.  So that works out 3 injections per day!!!  I found the needle lesson really complicated, not sure if it was because I was tired or it is complicated.  Think I will be spending hours each eve mixing things up!!  The nurse did give me them plasic bits for the top but not til after I managed to cut all my fingers open!! 

I have been over to see my friend who had a baby before xmas and her friend from barts had her cycle abandoned and has just re-done it and is preg this time so that made me feel a little bit positive.

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll know where to turn for menopur advice then...  

I'm feeling more positive too-just sort of comes over me in waves  

6 vials!! I think I am haing 3 powders to 1 liquid but am still waiting to have that confirmed!! So where are you injecting and was there any mention of an auto injectir?? I was told they tend to no longer give them out!!    I'm going for just putting the needle in because apparently it should cause less bruising... will have to wait and see though!!!

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - I have the biggest bag of needles you have ever seen??!!  So injections, i have to have the burserin in my tummy and the menopur in the top of each thigh.  What fun!  She told me they don't have the auto injectors any more.  I have a DVD about using menopur and a leaflet so will watch that nearer the time. XX  I really want some ornage knickers but can't seem to find any!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Strange that we have been given different advice!!I was told to inject both in tummy!!!

I've watched my DVD already-such an exciting life I have-in fact put it on as soon as I got back from hospital!! I would watch before and then as you are preparing the first few days of injections!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

DVD?? We had to rely on our memory..since I only heard every other word at the time I'm amazed I actually did it right!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Laura & Maddy - I have taken Menopur for 2 cycles now. You do get used to fiddling around doing the mixing although the first night it took me ages! I have a couple of spare auto-injectors (got given one each time I got a new load of needles) so if either of you want one I could post it to you. Let me know.

Daisy - hope the 2ww is not too bad.

PS. Saw the Queen's car going past our office at lunchtime when I happened to be staring out of the window!

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Hellie-I've got an auto injector from last time xx Not sure about Laura though! How are you doing Hun? xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Ron - I hope Sam is feeling better.

Hellie - I hope your office move goes well and you don't overdo it.  I must work somewhere near you as the Queen apparently went past us too.

Maddy - I'm glad you are feeling a bit more positive.  Sending you heaps of good wishes.

Laura - I'm glad you had a great time in Florence.  Make sure you get those litle things that break the top off the vials.  I forgot mine and had to break them with pliers and glass went everywhere.  I thought I'd cleared it up but DH stepped on a shard yesterday and hasn't stopped moaning.

Sue -  I hope your trip to the Agora went well.

Nicky - Fingers crossed for you.

I'm feeling okay.  A bit tired and having a few cramps but not much.  I've not been feeling too stressed either (well that was until I lost this post twice before posting).  I'm using my tried and tested strategy of reading loads - this cycle's series is a set of books about the Navy in Nelson's time.  I've read 11 of the 15 books so far - all very action packed!

Daisy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm I haven't got an autoinjector but was told they are no longer used as cause problems?  What do you girls think?  I've not watched my DVD yet... maybe we will watch it over a take away and a bottle ofwine on Sat night!! Lol!

Daisy - thats alot of books!! X

Ron - hows the little chap today?

Maddy - I had the irish nurse? I guess it doesn't matter too much where you stab yourself then?   Are you going to eat anything special?  I have been thinking alot about my diet.  I think I eat ok but I don't eat meat.  are you going to do a high protein thing?  I'veput on tons of weight this month, sureitsthe pill,just hungry all the time and my belly is really fat, and I'd just got to my ideal weight too. 

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning xxx

I think high protein is supposed to make good eggs-is that right? To be honest Laura there are just so many ideas out there that this time I think I'll just stick to my normal diet-the real changes I have made over the last few years is to try and cut out processed food (not a bad idea generally I suppose) but cooking most evenings from base ingredients can be a bit much especially if work is hectic...I suppose what I'm trying to say is you need to be relaxed as well...there have been some nights where my kitchen has been a total mess-I've made a fab meal but not even been near the sofa and have just thought if I'd had a take out and vegged would I really be that much worse off!!!

I think I'm gabbling but I'm sure you know what I mean!!!   

Good to see you and DH know how to live it up too   sounds like a great Saturday night!!! Is the Irish nurse Elisha-or something similar

I am the opposite with you with weight-but then I am in training for the Moon walk-who knows!!!

Have a good day girls-I'm going to try and get through to Barts today-wish me luck!!! Laura will ask about places to inject and see if there should be consistency or if it really doesn't matter  


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning  

Didn't see the Queen !

A high protein diet is advisable - the Athens clinic recs 5 eggs a day - what do you do to combat the egg bound tho??  Apparently it also helps with implantation.

Laura if you don't eat meat you really need to make sure you get some protein supplements etc - You can buy protein shakes that are like milk shakes or protein bars.

Laura don't worry about your weight at the mo, it's not that important and not the time to diet.

Ok Agora v Lister - well for me it's the Agora but don't let me put you off the Lister at the end of the day it came down to the travelling - almost 3 hrs one way by train to Lister compared to 45 mins car drive.

So the Agora - well it's clean, brand new, v. quiet and almost empty.    They haven't got to the stage of looking like the place has given up caring and just sticking posters up anywhere cos there's no pin board space left etc.  V. friendly - all first names.

They are following Lister guidelines and policies so expect their results to match.  I saw Dr Gilling-Smith whose from Chelsea & Westminster (and trained with Lesley Regan at St Mary's so has m/c clinic experience, the Embryologist is from Hammersmith.

But it was another clinic another set of ideas, some unheard of before.

Aspirin has now found to be unhelpful and can be harmful if you don't really require it.  Heparin (Clexane) the same.  NK cells she's not in agreement with but will support and treat if you wish - as per Lister recommends so need trips up for that.

She said when at St Mary's there was a lot of "we've found the answer, it's this....... and treat with ....." and now most of them have gone.

Has suggested I get my anticardio and lupus retested cos mine were done by GP and if the cuff is too tight then you get a false reading - this was discovered by Dr Regan.

Suggested I get my Day 2 FSH done cos it's been awhile since last and as my DH put it "we need to know how loud the clock is ticking".

Also queried the Endos - is there Adenmyosis - possibly need an MRI scan.

She confirmed HH suggestion of DE was a waste of time cos chances were I would lose them just the same.

She's going to meet with other staff - embryologist to discuss my notes and sit. to see if they have any better suggestions but assuming chromosome tests and other bloods are ok move to doing a FET hopefully with Blasts - altho. one of my cycle notes does say died at Day 4.  So am waiting a letter to discuss best plan forward and then do some tests - but we are not txing until April/May AF cos of work in the house.

She also mentioned what hit home with me a v. good point of if any women is ttc nat. it doesn't happen the first month so why should it with IVF - you usually need 6 months of nat ttc before success so IVF works the same, the only difference is you think it should work cos you've seen ET, but it's just as likely not to work as in that same 6 months nat didn't work and you just didn't know cos AF arrived.

Hellie - I rang up and made the appt myself, they asked when I wanted it.  I said I needed time to get GP referral letter or could they accept the one to the Lister 2 wks ago - and they said letter wasn't nec. only useful for medical history.    But as I have notes and wrote down a timeline of everything and when - that seemed more than adequate.

She even went back to the v. beginning when I was first diagnosed IF.

She was also ploughing ahead way into the future and suggesting other fresh IVF's and options - my poor DH was "wey hey I'm only here for one more"

Ok waffle over.  TGI it's Friday - but I've got stacks of jobs lined up for next 48 hrs so my DH won't agree.

Good days

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Blimey I went on a bit  .

I wanted to add that whilst I didn't find her full of enthusiasm and confidence liked I found the Nuffield SEFC (which in hindsight was a bit OTP) - she did reassure me that it's not the end of the road there is hope and things can be done and not to give up.

Hellie - in view of age as well whilst their was caution of the stats there was no shock horror - your've got grey hair sort of thing


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Moon walk??  Let me know about the Injections.

Sue - wow, lots of info,but excitng a!!

I'm feeling a bit sad today.  2 Of my friends seem to not want to be my friends any more.  I think they think that i'm dull and no fun anymore.    Wish I could go back to being normal and not a baby making maniac.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - are you assuming your friends don't want to be friends any more or do you have evidence of that??

It could be your hormone mind that is thinking that - but if it's true it maybe cos they are not "baby people" and they realise how strongly you are so - it's time to move on and let go.  My shrink called it part of life's growing up plan - the old out for news in.

You need to try and rest from baby making mode and have fun - remember at the end of the day you are normal!  maybe they aren't



PS Glad we seemed to have sorted the missing ovary worry -phew


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi sue,

Maybe its hormones. Both of them are baby people.  One is 39 single and is having a bit of a 'never gonna have a baby' crisis herself, I think maybe (god knows why) she is jealous that I am at least ttc,even though my chances are so slim.  She knows I'mdoing IVF fromnext week and is still putting pressure on me to book gig tickets with her etc.

  The other I just don't understand, I saw her at xmas and all was wel but not heard from her since, texted a few times but got quite blunt,too busy to meet up replys,  was thinking mybe she pregnant and scared to tell me?  Am feeling all unloved and upset..... maybe just hormones playing tricks.  

XX


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

What a lovely sunny day - hope it lasts for the weekend as I'm up in London tomorrow for my friends Hen night (well more of a hen afternoon as most of the girls have to get back to look after their children).

Sue - thanks for the info - will definately phone to book an appt (will be quiet after next week when work has finished).  Did you get a choice of consultant?  I'd quite like to speak to someone with miscarriage experience to see if they have any ideas about my experiences.

Laura - sorry you're feeling down - hope your friends come to their senses soon.

Nicky - good luck for tomorrow - probably a very good idea to delay testing til the weekend. So sorry to hear about your Nan.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Laura-poor you!! I understand how you're feeling-I have serious paranoid times myself-although not for a while I have to say-maybe it is the hormones and drugs that are playing havoc with your system!

Sue really interesting that the Agora gave you hope of more to try-do you mind posting the things she suggested...

Helly is work over next week? I know you were talking about redundancies...  

I have had a lovely day today-weather is so spring like    

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - if your reality friends don't love you your virtual FF ones do  

Maybe they are just life busy and as for the one that is single and babyless - don't you fight her battle too!

Hellie - yes I would certainly recommend having an appt with them at least to get a 2nd opinion.   Barts were offering me nothing other than referrals to Bridge Clinic for PGS or somewhere else or for something else, so it's relief to find a clinic I would choose.

If you are interested in PGS - they don't do that cos of what's involved so would refer you to Lister for that - but all stuff can be done as a satelitte to minimise travel.

I did get a choice of Consultant - Dr Richard Howell or Dr Carole Gilling-Smith - I went for Carole purely on basis that Ron knows Richard and said he was a Paul O'Grady type - knowing what my DH thinks of him - I knew this wouldn't bode well for a mtg and building my DH's trust - words like "oh great" come to my mind as soon as he walks in the door.

I also chose her to get a women's take on this - such a change to see a woman and also the name Smith is so frequent in my life - I see it as a sign.

It was by chance during the appt that I discovered that she had "done time" with Dr Lesley Regan and the St Mary's m/c clinic.

So I think she will certainly be interested in your case.

They both work there on different days of the week - I think Carole was 3 to Richard's 2 - but it seems v. easy and quick to get an appt - prob. cos they are new and quiet - but I got the impression the reason for the appt delay was more on my side.

The lady on the phone - Helen - is v. chatty and helpful - I run some queries past her and she found out the info for me and called me back - so if you are concerned about which Doc to choose cos of your history - ask her advice.

Nicky - need to check out your diary - is it really testing time.

Sue 


Maddy - no I don't mind posting share and we all learn - what do you need to know?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I suppose its just an interest as to what they're suggesting if not DE... I know we are both "vets" with IVF and so am just interested to see...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Redo - lupus and anticardiophospholids blood tests - cos the arm cuff needs to be loose - mine was done by the GP nurse so the cuff is likely to have been tight and therefore you are likely to get a neg result.

Do the cycle without any drugs at all - not even aspirin - unless I have lupus say.

Maybe don't bother with the NK treatment - me to decide.

Go to Blastos - Day 5

Wait for outcome of already done chromosome blood tests.

Consider AH - on the day when the Embryologists sees the condition of the shells

Future consider having an MRI - to check where the Endos really is

Just relax - try alternative support therapies - yes a medical Dr suggesting try acu, reflex, homeopathy, yoga - cos of the ttc nat theory.

After that I don't really know what else they suggest or recommend cos I need to wait for the letter once they've had a mtg about me  

DE is only worth considering if you get poor egg quality - if you make it to 2 ww with Grade 1's, 6 cell then they are fine and as good as DE will be.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue x Interesting about the loose arm cuff! I thought it had to be tight just to take blood!

I think this time we may do AH as well as Blasts. What is your NK treatment-also you said about aspirin-I was given same advice by ST Marys but was suggested heparin-it is so interesting how everywhere suggests something different! Totally agree with her re alternative natural therapies-think it can make a huge difference to your general well being.

I've never had it suggested to me to have an MRI in relation to endo so I am particularly interested in that one!!!

Thanks for sharing all that xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aspirin - the research and theory was that take it to thin the blood to prevent clots cos these could block the little vessels building a placenta - for some reason now the research shows that actually taking aspirin could worsen the sit. So only take the aspirin if you have a clot prob ie. DVT etc

Heparin - was only worthwhile taking again if you had a condition that required it again due to blood like Factor V.

For the NK's they are saying steroids only - but with huge amounts of caution cos 25mg is a high dose. IVIG is the other poss. but - she couldn't emphasise enough the decision to be made with caution.

Apparently you can have Endos inside your uterus lining - called "internal Endos" or Adenomyosis and the best way to see it is a MRI scan. It's never been mentioned before for me either and at my Laps have been told that all looks fine and healthy - but she said that may explain why after a Lap I am told I am Endo free yet still have pain - you can't see the Adenomysis - but an MRI would show a "thick uterus".

http://www.wdxcyber.com/npain09.htm - explains fairly well.

The other thing she mentioned was diet too - organic, fresh, healthy - all the stuff we know and are trying.



/links


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for all that info Sue the only thing I really don't know much about is IVIG-would you ever consider this as raised NK cells is an issue for you? x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry for my earlier self pitying moan, went to the shops, mothers day is everywhere!  Oh great!  Maybe the cats will send me a card!

Sue & Maddy - Interesting what you saying about DE, I have already been told by Barts this is my best option, I've only had one go!!  

Nicky - Good luck, are you testing sat or sun?

X


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - like you I would have considered anything worth a try - until the Lister gave me a leaflet about NK cells and the treatment and what IVIG actually was and the risks involved.  Altho, the product is all screened you need to be aware that there is a risk of HIV and because it's imported from the US, there is no test for it but nor is there a known risk of mad cow disease.    So really not sure about that.

Actually not sure about NK's at all any more  

So one of the things I have to decide do I want to retest and go ahead with treatment for them - they can test to see if I will respond to drug or IVIG - but instinct says I tried it once maybe it's not worth it.

Laura - calm down, mother's day has happened every yr - you can get through this.

I wonder if DE is the "new thing" - to help keep stats up.

Nicky - read your diary - fingers crossed your family gets some good news this w/e - so sorry about your nan.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/content/2/1/8

interesting article on aspirin and IVF

/links


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - The article is interesting but the only time I have acheived any kind of PG was on the cycle I tried aspirin. I have had my letter from the Esperance and they have said Blasts and aspirin so I'm going to give it another go. Certainly for lining etc... Don't know if I would continue if I got a + though...
Sounds like the Agora is a nice clinic. I find the Esperance is also nice and calm and first-name based so lets hope the smaller clinic is the way to go for us both.

Maddy - I guess I count as a 'vet' too - this will be my 5th embryo transfer! DH was talking about it again today and I feel like it's not that long until we start again now. 15th May is the rough date for downregging for me...

Nicky - Good luck tomorrow honey. I'm sorry things are not going well with you nan and I hope you get some good news tomorrow, you certainly need some! Let me know as soon as you do.

Burnt my hand last night on the frying pan. Lifted the handle by the metal bit by mistake and took off a good couple of layers of skin. Luckily I am trained in first aid so got it all sorted okay but felt like a right burke!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say I have everything crossed for you tomorrow Nicky    

You really deserve some good news with everything that's going on for you right now-will be thinking of you Hun xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening

Wow! Lot's been going on.

Short one tonight

Nicky sendin you lots & lots of         - I'm also really sorry to hear about your nan hun.

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your lovely messages, I will hopefully be online tomorrow with some good news        

I'm so scared its unreal, I wont sleep tonight, I will be up pacing the floors   Anyway I will catch up with you all soon

Love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Well Nicky, I'm up early and been checking but no news so what am I to think - shall I go back to bed or 

Kyla - well it sounds as tho. aspirin works for you - so again it's each to our own and just as well your not at the Agora cos maybe you wouldn't be on it.

It seems be the case that you should only take these things if you have been tested and proved you need it - unlike in my case you might as well - no harm done.

Good w/e's everyone

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xxx

I am up and about fairly early too!! Nicky have everything crossed for you this morning Hun xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I logged on before 9 too!

Nicky   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thinking of you Nicky XXXX


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks Sue for the information about the Agora.  If it doesn't succeed this time I think we'll go and see them for a second opinion.  We did decide that this woud be our last attempt and then trust to fate as neither of us feel strong enough to keep on going.  However I've felt that with the two cycles at Barts I've never understood, let alone had any control over, what was going on, and I've no idea whether this was the right treatment for us or whether it just suited Barts system.

Laura - I'm sorry you are feeling sad because of your friends.  I think it is hard for friends to know what to do or say around us sometimes as they don't want to pry or set us off getting upset.  I hope you will feel better soon - never underestimate the effects of the down-regging drugs, truly evil things IMHO.


Nicky -  So hoping for good news for you and am so sorry to hear about your Nan.

I'm fine, a bit tired but otherwise no symptoms, and to be honest the tiredness is probably due to having to go and pick DH and friends up from a beer festival late last night.  I am shamelessly using it as an excuse to get out of the decorating that a rather hungover DH is doing downstairs!

Daisy x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

ok - Nicky been a demolished kitchen (not out of frustration) and still no news, so hope you and Nan are ok.

Last time we heard no news I asked if no news meant good news - and for Tracy it was

Daisy you don't need extra excuses to not decorate - you have one being PUPO !


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Still thinking of you Nicky    xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - still here wishing and hoping  

Looks like a promising day today - make the most of it.  They have rain in Ireland and that usually means we get it next 36 hrs.  

We won't be - we need to move bedroom furniture out


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky - really hope you had good news testing and that your nan is OK. Thinking of you.

Had a great day in London catching up with my old college friends - there are 6 of us and we've know each other for 22 years now. Went to see 'Guys and Dolls' and had a lovely meal out and a fair bit of wine. Felt great to spoil ourselves as we've all had a bit of a time of things this last year (all for different reasons).  Worst part was having engineering works on the train and tube lines which meant everything took longer to get to. But weather was fab.  Feel tired as DP was still up when I got back and we sat up chatting til 2am!  Meant to be going for a run later - hmm, we'll see.

Hope you are all OK. Can't believe this is my last full week at work - I've been there for years.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicky -      hope you are ok.XX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Nicky very hopeful for good news for you.

Ron - Sam has really come into his own and I hope he is starting to feel better.

Daisy - Sending       to you on your 2ww.

Kyla - Good to know that things are moving along nicely.

Lou - How are you and I seem to recollect you mentioning something about Bart is it you free go.

Sue - Lister is one of the ones I am considering.

Maddy- its okay to feel doubtful sometimes but in this situation its nothing ventured nothing gained and we girls have the added pressure as your have the best chance the younger you are.

To everyone else that I have missed      

It has been a good restful time for me  and although I have an appointment with Bart's in May they never sent an appointment letter and because I was not decided if I would like to go back, I have not really chased. I need to probably go for a second opinion somewhere else.  Doing some research at the mo.


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

H Emu

Thanks for the positive energy.  I need it today as I felt a bit low earlier, although getting out in the garden in this gorgeous weather has made me feel a whole lot better.

I'd definitely get that second opinion even if you do go back to Barts in the end as then you can be more informed through the whole process.  My experiecne has been that informaion about your options isn't Barts' strength.

Have a lovely day everyone

Daisy x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where's everybody??


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ron, I'm here! Sorry have been meaning to post. Then didn't finish it. 
Hope you all well. 

Nicky - any news?

Sue - I've read everything you wrote about the protocol with great interest. I think at some point in the week I had something to add but was too busy to write it. And now it's gone from my head.

Hi to everyone. Will catch up on the rest of the personals later. 

I've got my barts appt tomorrow. Eek! How much does anyone want to bet I do or don't see a consultant? 

Take care everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I bet you see a consultant but you leave feeling it's been a waste of time!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - good luck tomorrow,who are you seeing or do you not know?  I'm with Ron to be honest!!

Ron- I'm here!!  First day back at work for me... grrr!

Maddy -    We're off soon...yeehaa!

Nicky -  

Daisy - How are you feeling honey?    

No AF today so won't be starting stimms on time.   Suppose it doesn't really matter.

Hi to everyone I've missed out.XX


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Lou - Good luck tomorrow.  I'm with Ron and Laura but I hope we're wrong and that you do get to see a well-informed and interested consultant!

Laura - Sorry to hear no AF.  Hope it comes soon so you can start stimming.

I'm feeling very tired today and have itchy boobs.  I can't decide whether this a good thing or a bad thing.

Daisy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Daisy - My mum always told me that itchy boobs means that they are growing   and tiredness is a good sign too.  When is test date?  Or more importantly when are you going to test!!


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm testing on Friday morning.  I feel dreadful this morning, really down which isn't great.  I had AF symptoms last night so am now convinced it hasn't worked.  Although I know that I felt really down when I did get pregnant (thought I'd got depression as I wasn't expecting to fall pregnant naturally) so maybe that's good too.  DH keeps telling me I mustn't get stressed but its not that easy. Now I just want an answer one way or another.

Daisy x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - You don't have to have me tell you that pg symptoms are the same as af symptoms. Sorry you feeling down. You're on the home run now. Hope you can stay strong till Friday. 

Any news from Nicky?

I'm not doing much today except get ready for my appointment. Might go walk round the park as it's beautiful out. Spring really has sprung.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry its been a while, been having a really tough time lately!! My poor nan is getting worse & I have been up the hospital every day visiting her, but it just breaks my heart when I look at her laying there   she doesn't deserve to be feeling like that bless her......

And I tested NEGATIVE on saturday      I was totally gutted, I can't believe its happened again......

Anyway just thought I would let you all know, & thanks for all the good luck wishes etc......
I hope to catch up with you all soon

love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Nicky - I'm so so sorry. Can't believe it either.   Wish I could do something other than   There for you.

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Nicky - really sorry about your negative test and your Nan. You really are having a stressful time of things. Big Hug for you.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - so sorry to read your news of both your test and your nan, such bad timing - you are all in my thoughts  

Daisy - hang on in there, feeling up and down are all part of the hormones - it will pass.  Feeling tired and itchy boobs could be a good sign - as could AF pains, but you know all this and Fri will soon be here  

Lou - good luck with the appt, chances are low for a consult but hopefully it will be someone worthwhile 

Hellie - hope you last days are ok and not to emotional.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

right girls - off I go. See you later!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry hun. Sending you lots of  

Daisy - Only 3 more sleeps to go..hang in there. Remember    P U P O   

Lou - Good luck

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad Nicky posted today. I knew the news but wasn't sure if she wanted me to tell or not so I kept quiet.

Nicky - I hope you made it back to work today honey.

Lou - How did your appointment go?

Daisy - Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed.

No new news from me really. Just ticking along this week, waiting for the weekend. DH & I are going away for a few days and my sister is having the house. Good on two levels, lovely break for me and T and looks like things are finally back to normal with Lucie too. Can't wait to get away from work - it is so busy at the moment as we are very short-staffed.
Had a total Monica moment today and tidied up the safe (strong room, not a small wall-safe!!!) - looks so neat and tidy now. I labeled about 25 tubs for coin bags and note bands and stuff and put it all in order  The cashier laughed at me but I like things organised


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicky  - so sorry about your nan and your BFN, what a rubbish time you are having. XXX

Lou - well??  Who won the bet?

Daisy -    

Af arrived today so will start on the burserin in the mornign and stimms thurs.  Not had time to call the hosp for my first scan date yet will do that tom.  

I've eaten a whole bag of smartie mini-eggs.  I'm so naughty.  

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Nicky - thinking of you, hon. Such a bad time for you.

Laura - the only time we're allowed to say we're happy for the arrival of af. I think you deserve a mini egg! As for the bet see below.

Kyla - remind me to ask you round to ours and to leave you to your own devices. My house is a MESS!  

Daisy - hope you doing ok. 

Sue - have you finished your house yet? 

Maddy - how you on the count down to starting to inject?

Emu - did you call and get your appointment sorted?

Hellie - thinking of you too. An emotional time for you.

Ron - today we all lost the bets. 

I asked to see Miss Tozer when I arrived. Was told it would be an extra wait. Waited over an hour and was the last one in. She was lovely. We had a bit of banter over comparing my Nottingham protocol and I came out with a prescription that includes most of the drugs Care had recommended with a few changes in doses. I'll be on the long protocol starting after this af. I'll be on buserelin, menopur, aspirin, clexane, and hcg used in the 2ww as support against miscarriage (so no sneaky early  home testing for me). She said if I want to take the prednisolone it won't be contradictive to the protocol but she doesn't prescribe it. So I can sort that myself. I'm trying to work out my dates, but no idea how long they'll have me dr for. Last year I dr for 21 days in total which seemed ages. Oh, and they now do 3 day transfers. So all in all a good visit. Now preparing myself to gear up for the admin.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Nicky - I am so, so sorry to hear your news. Best wishes to you and your nan.

Lou - I'm glad to hear your appointment went so well.  I did dr for three weeks last time too but was all okay in two weeks this time with the buserilin.  It was much better and my hair didn't fall out which was a plus.

Laura - I like your style with the smartie eggs.  I fell for the 'would you like a giant bar of chocolate' with your paper from Smiths and am happily munching my way through it.  They just know when you're vulnerable!

Kyla - I'm with you on the Monica thing - the world is so much easier to cope with if you've filed things into boxes, stuck labels on them and copiled a list.  The world's just too big otherwise.

I'm feeling a lot better this evening (maybe something to do with that chcoclate??).  There's still hope for a BFP on Friday.

Love
Daisy x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - glad you feel better. I'm sure the chocolate helps. Do you think we could get it prescribed?   Three weeks DR was an age. I thought my nose would fall off last year. Glad to see they have now switched to buserelin injections. 

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Nicky - so sorry it was a BFN and further complicated by the situation with your Nan. I hope you are getting some support and off course we are here for you    .

Lou - good for you did you have a prior appointment or you decided to try your luck.

Daisy sending    .

Ron, Kyla, Laura, Sue Maddy Hellie   


From me I have not chased or confirmed my appointment. I might email as I never seem to find the time at work and it is not easy because I have to find a quiet place to do it. I will probably be trying the short protocol for my next one. 

Love Emu


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky I am so sorry-you really don't deserve to be having such a horrible time, life can be so cruel-sending you a huge hug   and wishing I could do more for you xxx

Laura....so AF has arrived!!! You're off!!!! So will your first injection be in the morning...have you watched your DVD yet  

Daisy-fingers crossed for you-  PUPO   PUPO  

Lou-glad to hear your appointment went well, and that you got to see a consultant-good for you for asking!!!

I like the idea of chocolate on prescription...  xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emu - I was booked in for the appointment. I think everyone has these appointments but unless you specifically ask to see your consultant you don't necessarily see one. When I was first there last year I  was booked in the consultant's name but only saw a registrar. Worth asking I think. Who is your consultant? Might be worth calling them via their secretary?

Maddy - I think  we should start a campaign for free chocolate at the clinics.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

A bowl of chocolates would be good!!! Would give us something to do whilst we're waiting xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm!! Chocolate my favourite hobby!!

Lou - sounds like your appointment went really well!  Great,bet your happy you went for a free go now!!

Maddy - yes off tomorrow,not watched my dvd yet, its for the evening drugs so we will watch it before we do it.  Got to do the burserin in the morning.

Daisy - enjoy your chocs and stay   

Emu - I know what you mean about getting time to call bArts, why can they not have a reliable email system.... I've never had a reply from any of the emails I have sent!

Hi Ron, Nicky, Sue, 'Tracey & Macie' and everyone else XXX

Anyone know how far you should push the needle in?

I'm feeling really fat and spotting. I've eaten rubbish all day!  Not a good start!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - are you talking about a sub c injection? The needle should go all the way in. I have a guide to doing injections I can send you. IM me your email address and I can send you it. Don't worry about the junk food. We all have off days. You won't have harmed anything.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Chocolate on prescription sounds great to me - after all you can apparently now have massage, sports classes and even air conditioners on prescription so why not?  It would be great for 2ww, PMT, stress and depression.  Not so good for obesity of course.

Laura - good luck with the injections tomorrow.

Daisy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou- a sub c injection  I have no idea!!  I have burserin in the morning and then 2 menapur injections in the evening.  I have a dvd on the menapur injection to watch!!  If itshanding then yeah that guide would be good I'll IM you now.XX

Daisy - I will discuss the chocolate prescrption on my next hospital visit!!

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - the injection is subcutaneous. And yes, menopur and buserelin are both this kind of injection into the tissue under the skin not the muscle. What's the dvd? An instruction dvd?

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Lou-yes the DVD is an instruction one-they now give it out at Barts-both Laura and I have a copy!!! xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh - that's a good idea.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - what a chatty bunch your've been  

Laura - I don't feel so bad now, yesterday I ate a whole tube of smarties - that I found lurking in the last kitchen cupboard and I just didn't know where to put them or who was going to have them - so after an auction (me v cat) - I won  

Lou - thank god you managed to get Miss Tozer - I agree the hour was worth the wait - not sure my DH would tho.    I can't see why you can't do what Notts did after all it worked.  And what changes they are making Day 3, DVD's, buserlin injections - progress  

No work is still in progress here - the trades are laughing but I have a D-Day of 28 Apr to be done or at least last job of reclaiming stuff from storage - why that date it's est. AF and start FET.  So I'm a woman on a mission.

Kyla -good to hear from you, I suspected you would know about Nicky and was there for her.

Nicky - hope you are ok.    You need lots of time cos you have so much happening

Had a reiki session yesterday - which was interesting does it work ?  Well apparently.  Although she didn't know what side my cyst is and she said she could feel a pulling to work on the R ovary - mmmm.

Well off to do stuff.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Feeling a bit shaky right now - just phoned Lister to chase our chromosome screening blood tests and DH has tested positive for CF - apparently this means instead of being 1 in 4 chance now 1 in 2.

Altho. doesn't completely explain why all the BFN's.

So next step is to get me tested too - cos if I'm a carrier as well and then we need to arrange to spk with a genetist.

Well I guess you hope for something and when it comes  

Some more choccy req'd


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue-I understand your shakes!! I hope I don't sound stupid but what is CF? xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - I'm not surprised you're shaking. News like this bowls you over. Not that it's unsurmountable and you have to let it sink in before moving forwards. Big hugs. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Calmed down now, over shock - we can deal with this.  I think it was initial shock when you understand that there's no more tests needed for DH and then suddenly surprise there is and it turns out to be a worthwhile test after all so then there's the anger cos why hasn't anyone else thought of this sooner.

Not helped by a laid back DH always saying "i'm fine there's nothing wrong with me  "

Maddy - CF is cystic fibrosis you can have the carrier gene and be unaffected.

So plan of action first step - blood test appt next Fri for me to check if I have it, hopefully I don't - if so then move on to step which is genetic counselling.

Lister suggested do everything now but Agora say lets do my test and see what we are really dealing with first.

Lou - cheers for hug, much better than that choc


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue-you deal with these things so well-sorry to have been ignorant before xxx At least you are already planning your next steps and how to move on from this news xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Sue

Sorry to hear your news.  Best wishes for your test next week.

Feeling pretty crap this evening.  I feel so pre-periody today I don't think I'm even going to make it to testing on Friday and AF will arrive tomorrow.  DH has agreed we'll go for a consultation at the Agora just to see if there are any other options but we might have to conceed that it isn't going to happen for us.  He has to have ICSI but the meds cause such a bad reaction in me it doesn't work and maybe there's not much we can do about it.  I'm not quite sure how we begin to deal with it.

Daisy x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Daisy-Hun I am so sorry you are feeling like this-the 2ww has got to be one of the worst times I have ever had, I will keep everything crossed AF doesn't show her ugly face xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - remember you are great too and have a plate of stuff to handle 

Daisy - sorry your feeling a bit grim - hang on in there feeling crap could be cos your bod tired, almost done - just don't give up and less talk of the Agora  

If it helps I remember a girl wayback when I was a ..... who day before test date said she really didn't know which way the test was going to go and was thinking it could be either and wow she got a bfp.

Take a step at a time - for now it's test date when you know that answer only then you can consider how you deal with it.

Not sounding contradictary I would say if you feel the meds react so bad with you maybe you should consider a nat IVF.  But enough of that.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue xxx You're a sweetie xx I think we all just get on with things and hope one day for our little miracle xxx

PS Laura if you log on tonight I have been thinking of you and your first injection-hope it all went well xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I've had a day of needles!!! First iinjection this morning and then acu this evening!  Question for those who have used burserin....  After Iinjected I got a pink rash come up and itwas SOO itchy for about half an hour?  Is that normal?  I've also been feeling a little dizzy/ head spinny this evening?

Start stimms tomorrow and have my scan booked in for next wed at noon, i didn't think it was due til the friday so am in work but hoping to get it in my lunch hour??

Can you believe I called and left 3 messages with barts and no response and when I did get through I spoke to a receptionist who took the same  details 3 TIMES??!!   

Maddy - ohhhhh you not far behind me!!  

Daisy - sorry your feeling crappy...more chocolate?  

Sue - You amaze me.  I hope thing scan get worked out for you and DP soon. XXXX

Lou - I was thinking I may hire you to come with me on future consultations... you are veery assertive, I'm impressed. XX

Hi everyone else XXX


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Maddy and Sue, thanks for your kind words.  I'm feeling a bit better - I did have some more chocolate and it seems to have done the trick.

Laura, I don't know about a pink rash but I did itch a lot with the buserelin.  Got lots of tiny bruises too but that could have been my less-than-expert injection technique!

Daisy x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Quickly, cos I'm late to bed!!!!!

Laura - yep it's ok to get rash, itchy, red raised bump with buserlin - I got it everytime and worried that it was a allergic reaction etc - but was reassured all was ok.

It helps if after you inject you rub/massage the area.

make sure you use a diff. injecting place each time.

Ok I'm gone zzzz


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Nicky

I wondered you you were getting on ... but not heard from you.

Sorry you got a BFN too on Saturday - it's gutting isn't it.

I hope your nan picks up soon, got alot on your plate at the moment, hope you're ok.

Love
Nic
xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning & what a glorious day too

Sue - Sorry to hear about the test result.  Hopefully you'll test neg & it shouldn't be a worry. If the worst comes to the worst, you can always have PGD??

Daisy - Hang in there..only 1 more sleep..you can do it. PUPO

Lou - Glad you saw the best at Barts. Do you feel better now that you've had a chat with them?  They seem a lot more flexible these days!

Laura - How are the jabs going?

Maddy - How are you?

Hellie - Good luck with your last week at work.

Nicky -  

Kyla - You OK hun?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - it certainly is a beautiful day. Will get out in it soon for a cuppa across the park. I'm trying to get out everyday as I can have a habit of staying in which is a bad thing. Bet sam is enjoying the sunshine. He'll be a lovely age for the summer.

Sue - I think you can have a hug and choccie. It's the rule! I don't know much about genetic counselling and treatment. I know if I'm still on this bandwagon I'll be thinking about looking into the CGH testing thing at Care. But it's not available yet.

Daisy - you're into the worst stage of the 2ww. Reading back over my posts at this stage on both IVFs I had thrown in the towel at this stage thinking it was all over.

Laura - hope you doing ok with the injections.

Nicky - thinking of you.

Kyla - you counting the days down to start treatment.

Hellie - such an emotional week for you.

Maddy - how's your week so far?

Not much to report from here really. In full countdown mode which is slightly annoying as well as exciting. Patience is definitely not my virtue. 

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all


what a glorious week it has been    I have so enjoyed the sunshine as has Teagan. 

Monday we went to sing and sign then met up with Ronnie and Sam and went shopping and for a walk and lunch on the sea front and it was beautiful, Tuesday mummy and baby group and more shopping in the sun shine, yesterday a day in the garden with all the toys out and I even managed to mow the lawn  had to strap Teagan to my back though as she wanted to chase the lawn mower  

I love it when the sun is out it really makes the world seem a better place !!

Nicky sorry to hear about the BFN and your gran being so ill I am thinking of you at this really hard time look after yourself   

Sue sounds like things at the Agora went very well and like the others have said don't stress about the CF results yet there are answers to that too.

Hellie good luck with the last week at work

Daisy keep eating those choccies there is a sceintific basis for the joy they bring   and remember PUPO 

Kyla not long for you now 

Laura well done on the jabs they will get easier

hi to Maddy, Lou, ronnie Sam, and anyone else I have missed.

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm at work.  I felt so ill last night I got shoulder tip pains and was breathless and was sick and dizzy!!  I checked the side effects of the burserin and they were all down as common side effects?  Can you believe it!!  Also a less common side effect (thank god) is a brain tumor!!!!  Wonderful!!

Am starting stimms tonight.  Hope I manage it ok, will watch the dvd first.

Daisy - Not long now!!!!    

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-you poor thing-bet you can't wait to take tomorrows now!!!  

A brain tumour-it just gets better and better!    

   Loads of positive thoughts for tomorrow Daisy-am thinking of you    

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi maddy!  I'm just at my desk having my milk drink and brazil nuts!!  lovely! How you doing?  I'm dreading doing the injections later.  The injection this morning was much better no rash and no bruise!!  Isn't DP a clever boy!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm Ok-fluctuating between really excited and very scared!!!

Well done DP!!! Are you giving the injection this evening yourself

Whats the milk drink for

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - poor you. I escaped the nasty DR symptoms, but then I think I got headaches from the viagra. Hope you will be over the worst now. Stimming makes it all seem more real I think. Like finally getting on with something. Good luck for the injections.

Maddy - I bet the milk is for the extra protein for egg production. Zita west likes you to have 60g per day, so people have found having those whey drinks help top up the amount. I found a body builder brand with a really high protein content that doesn't have additives in it called LA Whey. But a lot of ffs have Solgar's Whey to Go. It's definitely like being on a rollercoaster isn't it. 

Daisy - Positve thoughts for you.

Fran - the sun really has been gorgeous. I haven't got a lawn, but I would have mowed it had I had one!

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - If you read all the leaflets you will turn into a hypochondriac! It's scary stuff. Red rash is fine, what you don't want is the nasty reaction I had to Synarel, the skin on my face went plastic 

Daisy - Good luck for testing!

I'm good thanks girls, pretty busy at work right now and really hanging out for this weekend.
I will change my ticker I think so I can see how long I have to go now...

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I remember your face went all funny & blotchy & you were going to be a bridesmaid for your sister's wedding


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girsl

what another lovely day  

not posted much lately but have been keeping up with all the news 

Nicky - so sorry to hear about your result hun   and sorry to hear your nan is so ill, thinking of you at this terrible time

Laura - Hope 2nd jab went ok, i am terrible with needles but dh just couldnt do it, the things we do eh! hope your ok hun  

Ron - how are you hun? and of course that little man of yours  

Lou -  

Kyla - hope work slows down, what have you got planned for the weekend?

Fran - mow the lawn!!! makes me tired just thinking about it    glad Teagan is enjoying the sunshine  

Sue - hey hunni u ok?

Daisy - hope your feeling better

sorry if i have missed anyone, thinking of you all 

*point of the day*  must post more as cant keep up when i leave it a while    


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Tracey - Love the piccie of you & your bump! You're looking really well. How are you feeling?

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning Tracey! Good to see you. How are things?

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I forgot to mention that after your jabs if you apply some arnica cream to the site it'll stop any potential bruising.  

Hello Lou!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Ron & lou  

i good thanks, bubba is really moving about which is great cant believe i am 6 months    

thought it was about time i posted a pic  

Tracey 

xx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Justa a quick note to say good luck with testing Daisy  - hope this lovely weather is a good omen.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Hellie

Thanks to you and everyone for your kind thoughts.  Unfortunately I got a BFN this morning.  All my AF symptoms went away yesterday so I thought it might have worked but it looks like it hasn't.  We haven't given up completely as there is still no sign of AF and one of our friends tested BFN on her test date but went on to get a BFP three days later when AF didn't turn up, but we know it's a slim hope.

We're very sad and a bit numb this morning.  Both of us are very good at denial so that's what we're doing at the moment.  Better to let the enormity of it gradually creep over us.  Fortunately its a gorgeous day and we live in a beautiful village so we've taken the day off work and will go and have lunch by the river.

Love
daisy x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  
Hope you and DH can be of comfort to each other.

Lou


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Daisy - I'm sorry to hear about your news. Sending you lots of  

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

So sorry Daisy - a big hug for you and DH.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daisy

Really sorry to hear your news - my pep talk obviously did no good at all  

Look after yourself and each over take some time, lunch by the river sounds just perfect.

I'll see you at the Agora in the near future  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So sorry daisy. XXXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry Daisy-my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Daisy - Oh honey, I'm so sorry. Was hoping we would have a change of luck around here but no joy. I hope you and DH had a nice day together yesterday anyway.

Laura - I've been meaning to ask about your photo - is that your engagement ring?

Tracey - Lovely to *see* you! You look wonderful 

Plans for this weekend are getting older: it's my birthday tomorrow  and then DH & I are going away for a few days to a spa-hotel in Bury St Edmonds. Looking forward to the break - should do us some good I hope.
My sister is staying over to take care of the cats (with the added bonus that her kids love our hot tub) so that is handy.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon all  

Kyla -    for tomorrow, enjoy your few days away, sounds lovely 

Daisy - so sorry to read your news  

Have a good weekend everyone 


Tracey
xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn !

Thought I was going to be the first esp. if Kyla didn't mention it 










Enjoy your break - should be good for both of you.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks girls! Sue - you were first as you mentioned it last week 

Just had a text from Nicky (noodle) her Nan has sadly only been given days to live and she has asked me to let you know that she will not be on for a few days and to let you know what happened.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Poor Nicky-how sad xx Please let her know we are thinking of her xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kyla  

Have a lovely time away xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Happy birthday Kyla.

Nicky, my thoughts are with you and your nan.

AF arrived this evening so we have now given up.  We have a follow up appointment at Barts on 15th May but we are going to write to them beforehand and try and see Miss Tozer.  I definitely don't want to see our consultant who totally refused to talk to us when our treatment went wrong and ignored our written request to speak to a doctor.  I have no faith in him at all. Once we've spoken to Barts and they've hopefully answered our questions (if we write and pre-warn them of what we want to know perhaps they'll consider talking to us) we'll take the results to the Agora and see what they say.  However, unless they are able to suggest something radically different I don't think we'll try another cycle.  Still a bit dazed.

Hope you all have a good weekend

Love
Daisy x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla -    Have a lovely break away with your DH.

Daisy - Sending you lots of  

Nicky - I'm sorry to hear about your nan hun.  Look after yourself during this difficult time.  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Having bit of a nightmare.  Computer  not working well,we bought a new one but the net is not set up on it.  I have a huge assignment to get done for tomorrow. 

Also I have started bleeding today, so I guess that means I'm  not ovulating.  So looks like there are not eggs again.  I just want to curl up and die.    Why is my body so crap??

Nicky - I'm so sorry honey, spend as much time with your nan as you can. XXXX

Kyla - yes the ring was one I saw in Florence and Tim said he will get it made for me.  But I may have gone off of it now!  Do you like it or do you think it looks liek something out of a xmas cracker??

Ron  - happy mothers day, hope Sam got you a nice pressie. X

Maddy - Injections going ok, takes me a while thought as the needles areonlyjust big enought to take all the liquidand soif you have a bubble you have to tap it out and then suck up the rest!!  As you can see from above, things not going too well with my body.    You must be getting excited, you stopped the pill now?

XX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Daisy - So sorry it was a BNF. Sending you   at this time.

Nicky - Its so sad re your nan. They are so much a part of our lives that you never want them to go. Please take this time to celebrate the gift of the time together and cherish each other that much more.

Kyla - Happy birthday.

It was mine last month and I was quite sad as I turned the big 40 without a baby. I am starting to feel like a grand mother.

Love
Emu


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Laura - I'm sorry that your cycle isn't going well.  Your ring is lovely - very dainty.  Hope you managed to get your assignment done.

Emu - Sorry you're birthday wasn't as happy as you'd hoped.  

Daisy xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura - sorry you seem to be having an AF - suggest you try and call Barts and see if you can spk to a nurse, just in case they want to panic or something.

It sounds as tho, you have sussed the injections tho - I had to inject twice as there was so much liquid.

Emu - a young grandmother  - well actually worryingly it is v. feasible.

Daisy - glad to hear you are no longer in that limbo state - I know how it is a BFN but no AF. I know it's early days and you need to take time out - but I wouldn't wait until the Barts appt before going to Agora even if it just boost your positivity while you wait for the Barts appt. I have found it's not a good idea to put another clinics ideas to another clinic either - it seems to faze them and they sort of think well "why have you come here" - go in with an open mind let them spk and suggest, if you don't hear what Barts suggested then you suggest it as if it's your idea - you are likely to hear a opposite opinion of why they think it's not a good idea tho.

Maddy - not long to go now.

Nicky - we don't expect to be hearing from you <hugs>

Hello to everyone else - hope your ok.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Nicky - was so sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated. You're in my thoughts.

Maddy - nearly there!

Daisy - I agree with Sue, don't wait to hear what Barts have to say if you've already decided to check out Agora. I'm so sorry it's a BFN. These knocks never get any easier. 

Emu - If I'd had a baby the same age as my mother was when she had me then she'd have been around 40! Eek! I keep thinking how unlikely it is I'll ever be a grandmother.

Laura - Call Barts. So sorry you're bleeding. 

Kyla - the birthday treat sounded lovely. Was it fun?

Hellie - hope you ok.

Ron Tracey - hello lovelies.

Spent the weekend painting. Ugh. Had a walk on windy beach. And bought an antique sofa on ebay. That's it.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well I had the usual Barts admin nightmare.  Finally got an email back at 4pm, basically just said its unusual and they will see me wed??  Thats it!!  Bleeding was only light and has stopped now.  Don't feel like Im ovulating though.

Maddy - Nurse said to inject wherever you feel comfortable.  I'm gonna try them in my belly later. XX

Tired, off for a nap. XX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Laura - I dont know if I understand your concern but I had this problem as well and was told that it usually does not matter if you are not ovulating as that is part of the benefits of using medication. The HCG will finally cause you to release the eggs ie ovulate.

I hope this helps

Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi emu,

I seem to ovulate naturally, but I don't respond to the drugs.  I am on the highest dose and seem to be not responding...again. 

XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening girls

Laura - hope you get on ok Wednesday, its so frustrating,  

Nicky - sorry to hear about your nan, thinking of you

Kyla - did you have a good birthday? 

short one just at the mo, need a wee   

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky I am so sorry to read the devastating news about your Nan-cherish every last moment x My thoughts are with you   xx

Laura-you poor thing-I really hope the bleeding doesn't mean anything Hun-did you have proper AF when you came off the pill? Hope fully its just your body getting confused with all the drugs in your system xx Wednesday must feel like a long way off now-hope you get some piece of mind then xxx   I have 3 more days of the pill and then will be in the waiting game for AF-hopefully over the weekend so I don't have the stress of getting to work the first time I have to inject   Arte you injecting at a similar time? BTW got the same response as you-inject wherever is most comfortable-at least we got the same advice  

 to all you other lovely girlies-Eastenders is calling  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - There is no eastenders tonight!!   bloody footy!!  Bleeding was just light yest and has stopped today.  Who knows what it means but i'm sure it doesn't mean I have too many eggs!!! I do my burserin 730-8 and menapur 930ish.  Roll on wed at least I will know something then,expecting the worst.
XXXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

No way!!   What a disaster!! You're right-not knowing is much worse than knowing-at least once you know whats going on you can deal with it   Remember though-you are doing the short protocol which is designed for those of us who have not responded well to the LP-so don't give up yet-this could still work out fine xxx I know its hard to stay positive but I'm right behind you     I am also on a high dose to start with-3 powders to 1 liquid so we are the same there too xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

M-  I'm on double your dose!!!!  I have to do 6 vials!  I'm pumped with hormones.... Tim just told me off as I've said the F word about 8 times since I got home!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm not surprised with that amount of hormone inside you!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

he reckons I'm turning into a workman!!    I do seem to be swearing alot!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Hope you don't have builder's bottom!!!!  

I used 4 vials of menopur when I was stimming..used to take ages mixing the blooming thing up!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope i don't have a builders bum!  By the time I've drunk my milk, eaten my brazil nuts, eaten some pineapple, checked FF and mixed my drugs its time for bed!  Being IF is a full time job!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hiya

Niki so to hear of your BFN and you nan I will be thinking of you keep strong   

Laura good luck for tomorrow    and I am sure you don't have a builders bum    but stay away from the load riding jeans just incase!!!!!!!  

Kyla not long   hope you had a fabby birthday

Tracey I don't miss constantly needing a wee worst bit of pregnancy at the end I wanted to go constantly I would go and still need to go by the time I had pulled up my knickers!!!!   the joy's

Maddy good luck to you this week too  

hi to everyone else 

Fran and Teagan 

ps has anyone heard from nancy yet kind of imagine she has her hands full


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, back from my weekend away. Had a lovely time - despite the snow.

Here is a shot of me and DH on my 29th birthday. 









This was Sunday









This was Monday









What a difference a day makes....


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - you two look very happy in the pic. Aw.   Glad you had a good time. You deserved a break.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Pleased to hear you had a wonderful time on your weekend away & was thoroughly spoilt!!

Laura  - Good luck for tomorrow.  Hope it's only a little blip & there's nothing to worry about.

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Kyla-looks as though you had a lovely time away   

LOL about Laura and her builder's bum    Have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow Laura-hope you get good news and those follies are growing nicely    

Fran I smiled at the thought of you PG ladies and weeing   

Only 1 more pill for me and then I'll be waiting for AF...then the menopur nightmare and injections will be starting for me  

Ron how is your little man? Looking cute in your little pic    

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - oh exciting, nearly there.  I am a real whizz at the mixing now!  Sure you will be fine.  I did it in my belly last night and was better than my leg.  My leg is quite muscley, we compared to my fat belly!  Where you gonna inject?

Tracey - whats happening tomorrow??  Have I missed something?

Ron  - when are you back to work?  Or do you not want to think about it?

Kyla - looks like you having a lovely hug with your man, I love cuddling a big strapping fela!!  

Fran - you made me chuckle with your wee story!!!  He he!

First scan for me tom, had lots of back pain today so hoping I've got some follies growing.  It is only day 6 of stimms, last time I had nothing til day 9 so anything will be great.    Really scared, tomorrow will be a real indication of my fertility.

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - No, I've totally lost it..I meant to put your name down but somehow managed to type Tracey!  

I'm supposed to be going back on the 1 July but I'm trying really hard not to think about it yet!!!  

Maddy - Not long now hun..   

Sam is teething at the moment so lots of grizzles & red cheeks.  Weighed him today & he's now 16lb 6oz..he must have been sneaking down to the kitchen in the middle of the night & helping himself to chocolates in the fridge!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - phew wasworried there for a bit thought Tracey was having probs!!  So glad its just you going  .  July is a way  off yet, so you don't need to think about it! Poor Sam, put his teethers in the freezer for him, numb his gums.

XX


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Laura - good luck for tomorrow.  I hope your scan shows lots of lovely follicle.

Maddy - hope you're doing okay.

Kyla - looks like you had a lovely weekend.

Best wishes to everyone 

Daisy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Daisy - how are you doing?  Have you had any thoughts as to where you will go from here? XXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie-good luck for your scan today Laura-hope those follies are growing nicely     -will check in when I get in tonight (although will be quite late as I have a meeting-grrrr!!!     )


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning, just a quickie from me 

Laura - good luck at scan today, hope those follies are growing nicely    

Ron - poor Sam give him a big   from me 


catch up later 


Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - good luck for today's scan hon!

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura good luck today

follie dance for you

(no builders bums here though!!!)

                       

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How did you get on today?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-how did it all go today? Have everything crossed for you Hun    xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

  I have 1 follie at 20mm, 2 at 17mm, 2 at 15mm and 2 little ones under 5mm.  I am over the moon, was such a shock the dr was really negative saying it was the same as last time.   Both me and the nurse protested and he still couldn't get it!!  I have to stimm on 300 menopur tonight and tom and then back for another scan fri and EC is booked for Monday!!  I've been walking around with big grin on face!  I'm going to get to EC!!!!!  They said they don't expect any more to grow, just hope to mature the big ones.  Also my lining was only 6mm and so needs to get to 8mm for friday, but they didn't seem too worried about it.  Can't believe they were talking about EC on my first scan!  Just hoping that they haven'tgrow to fast...heard thats a bad thing.But I'm not going to ponder that!

I'm too excited to do personals....so just a big hello and thanks for all your follie dancing!!

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - thats great new hun   best of luck for Friday, you must be over the moon let us know how your scan goes 

 

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

What brilliant news - no wonder you're grinning from ear to ear..keep them growing nicely & they'll be ready & ripe for EC.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - that's fab news. Ignore the doc. What an attitude! Great result.

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura thats fab news well done, dances obviously work so here's another for friday

                       

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Great news! If you have fewer they will grow faster as there is more meds for each follie, that's all. 5 good size follies is much better than dozens of little ones as they should be better quality.
Ditto the others, ignore the Dr - he is a moron.


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Laura,

So so happy for you more follie dance          .

One of my FF friends is TXing in Turkey at the present time so she gets a follie dance as well. We need the luck to change on this board soon.


Love Emu.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm shattered.

Finished work today, not back until after easter  

Fran  - thanks again for the dancing.  Oh Teegans birthday!  Happy birthday!!  Hope you had lots of cake!

Nicky - thinking of you.XXX

Hello and goodnight to everyone else. XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks emu!!!!


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

That's great news Laura - well done!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Fran - Happy Birthday to Teagan

We're just licking our wounds at the moment before deciding what to do.  We're going to my Grandma's for her 90th birthday celebrations this weekend which I'm looking forward to.  Hope you all have a great weekend.

Love
Daisy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Daisy, have a lovely time at your nans, it was my grandads 90th on boxing day.  He's so cute, all short and wrinkly... still with alot of attitude though!! 

Can I ask you all for some info, just to help my head a bit!  How many follies did you get compared to how many eggs?  And how many of the eggs fertilised?

Getting a bit anxious about having no eggs now!!  I know i Know!!  Should stop worrying!  XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me again!

Ok well I have 5 follies between 19-24mm and 4 under 10mm. They doubted the little ones would grow anymore.  Was a little dissapointed as I had hope the 2 little ones may have grown.  7 big follies would have given me a much better chance.  But I have got 5 big ones.  

EC is booked in for monday at 12.15.  Ahh!  Ok girls I need to know the truth... will it hurt alot??!!

Transfer (hopefully) will be Wed.  Sorted out my pre and post Acu sessions, bit of a pain as I will have to spend the entire day in London as one is at 9 the other is at 5.  But hopefully it will be worth it.

Roll on next week!  

XXXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi girls xxx

Laura I can only speak from my own experience and that was that it didn't hurt and I don't remember anything    Not sure if thats the general feeling or if I was just lucky!!??!!  

5 follies is great but lets have a dance for ALL your follies to keep them growing...

            

        

That should keep them going for tonight  

Daisy enjoy your Grandma's 90th   have a lovely time xxxx

Hi to everyone xxxx  

 Maddy  
 xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Five good ones is good. Fingers crossed for Monday. I came round from my meds so I did feel EC but I was told that it had never happened before and my second EC was painfree and a hazy memory.

Saw Nicky this afternoon. Her Nan passed away during the night and she was upset, bless her. Did a bit of shopping to take her mind off things. She probably won't be back on here for a few days so she asked me to let you know and say thanks for your kind words.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Well done for getting 5 big ones..remember it's the quality & not quantity that counts & it only take one to stick!!! 

Does it hurt? Well, when EC is being carried out, you are sedated so won't feel anything.  Afterwards it'll feel like you've got AF pains but you can take paracetamols.  I'd have a light brekkie a few hours before you go in, as my EC was at 8:30am & I hadn't eaten anything since the evening before & I was sick loads, whereas Sue had some food beforehand & she was fine!

Don't worry, the backroom staff are very very nice - I've got everything crossed for you! 

One more tip..if you're not ready to go, ie still feel a bit woozy, don't let them bully you into leaving.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I don't remember a thing from either EC. Hope those luscious follies of yours all have gorgeous eggies. 

Nicky - if you read this, I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.

Daisy - My nan was the most energetic dancer at her 80th, so can imagine your gran's 90th you might be also put to shame. Enjoy the party.

I got AF this afternoon. I was a bit worried there that it was going to play up and be late. So officially DR in 19 days. Does this mean I have to go do the fsh by Sunday? I've missed it for tday now which is day 1.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

So sorry Nicky to hear your sad news-thinking of you xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls thats put my mind at rest.  I'll try not to worry about it will only make things worse.

The nurse said to make sure I have some breakfast.  We won't have to leave home til 10am so a good time for us.

Nicky - So sorry.    XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Nicky so sorry to hear about your Nan, try to remember that she had a good life until only the last few wks and then it was short illness,  

Laura - wow what fantastic news, your've almost made it.  It doesn't hurt, altho you may feel sore and groggy for the rest of the day and even sore the next day or 2 - but it's bearable.

Ron's right she didn't eat and she was yuk - whereas I've been advised to eat everytime even if it means in the middle of the night to be outside the nil by mouth cut off limit - and I've had no probs.  Only go for something light tho - not the full english  

Kyla - your break looks as tho, it was a really good idea.

Ron - poor Sam - he'll love that choc even more with teeth tho.  

Maddy - wow your starting  

Lou - FSH needs to be done on day 2,3,4 apparently.

Daisy - hope your Nan had a great one  

Teagan - happy birthday - can't believe your 1  

Well it's all been happening here - no Elec for 2 days, discovered paint was peeling like wallpaper on walls and ceiling and needs scrapping off for plasterer, new kitchen floor tiles being laid today - another wall comes out next wk, more Elecs - not sure whether I'm coming or going - and lucky me sometimes I have 5 men in the house and don't fancy and damn one of them - not even OV hormones help  

Quickly popped down to Agora yesterday for bloods - glad to have got that ticked off my list and then got home and they phoned courier hadn't got blood to London Lab in time and they weren't happy with using it for CF test altho. it was ok for others.  So can we pop back again - aargh well yesterday was the only slot we have - so not sure when next.


Have a good w/e 

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - so sorry your workman are not doing it for you... what a bummer!

Lou- oh exciting, sounds like things are moving now for you!!  Also you have maine ***** yes?  Boys? Have they been 'done'?  I feel cruel having my one done before she has had some kittens so I'm looking a nice boy from a nice family to do the honors (not yet mind)!!  Dont want to do all the fancy paperwork etc, just one litter for the experience.

Maddy - AF here yet?

Anyway thanks for your reassurance over EC.  Also I need more reassurance (sorry I know I'm being needy at the moment but so scared something is going to go wrong), the nurse said they would expect the find a egg in all my follies above 19mm, is this true?  Other people have said even with big ones they don't all have eggs in then.  On another thread a girl said she had 7 big ones and only got 4 eggs  That would knock me down to only having 2!!!   

Hope you are all having a nice saturday, weather rubbish!

XXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PANIC!!!!!

I think af is here but it is very light!!! Shall I count this as day 1

Laura-not sure aboutt he follies although the E2 blood tests should give a good idea of what is going on in those follies-hopefull each follie will have an egg ready to pop out-see what the other girls say-to be honest I can't remember how many follies I had in relation to eggs-sorry xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Maddymoo said:


> PANIC!!!!!
> 
> I think af is here but it is very light!!! Shall I count this as day 1


If you get any spotting or brown "old" blood then you should ignore this and only count full flow red bleeding...and if that shows up after about 3pm then you count the next day as cd1 eg...

Mon...spotting/brown blood
Tues...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wed...cd1

Hope that helps...
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy!  Don't panic!!  the nurse said to me if its just spotting don't count it!  I did not know about the 3pm thing though.  I stared about 3pm and started properly about 4pm and I counted that as my day 1.  But I'm no expert!
Anyway the morning one is a doddle its the menopur thats a little tricky and thats in the evening so you'll have plenty of time to fiddle about.  If your just spotting wait til you get a full flow me thinks.  Oh exciting... your officially exciting!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning girls xxx

Laura and Minxy-thanks for your advice-am counting today as day 1 so will do my first injection tomorrow morning and will then start menopur on tuesday evening x First panic over-I'm sure (knowing me   ) there will be lots more  

I am up and around early this morning in case I was going to inject this morning-oh well its a beautiful day and I am on my second load of washing  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - stop panicking and reading what other girlies have had.  We are all different and if I say I had 5 follies = 5 eggs that would cheer you up ??  But then what if you got 5 follies = 1 egg - your going to curse me.  So stop worrying and wait and see !  - Big Boss has spoken 

Maddy - hurrah your've started, yep anything after 3- 4 pm counts as next day, I think it's just so everyone doesn't get on the phone to the clinic at 5 pm wanting a scan booked 

Have a good day - looks a bit grim outside well inside too actually.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Its beautiful and sunny here  

Am counting this as day 1-which means injecting first thing on Monday morning-    

Shall I allow 15 mins for the injection do you think...allowing for nerves etc...    no auto injector this time for me-was thinking of sticking a needle in this afternoon-just to get the feel of it-am I mad...     ....

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Maddy - the one in the morning honestly is really quick and fine, if you've ever watched Casulty/ ER you will do the injection in 2 mins!  But I'd allow 5 on your first one!  Its the evening ones that I would stick a tape in for all your fav programs and spend the whole evening in the kitchen mixing potions like a drug addict!!  Although you only have half the meds to me so should be able to fit i Eastenders!  

Sue - I know, i just didn't expect to get this far and now I am I'm all a flap!  But I'm feeling relatively calm at the moment, sure I'm be a mess in the morning but for now I'm feeling quite, what will be will be.  

It is a beautiful day, this always happens when I am planing to cook a stew?!  I need to go to the shop to get a dressing gown and some nail varnish remover!

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-do not panic-just think you have got this far-which at times you were not even sure you would xxx

How funny having to buy a dressing gown xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know my sister  bought me one last yr for my birthday for my last cycle and I can't find it!!  Not even worn it!!  But I don't wear a gown, normally just have my Pjs on!!  How can you lose a dressing gown??


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

How indeed       ....?

I usually only wear PJs too!!! But have a very old one-at least you'll be looking smart and new when you go in tomorrow  

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was thinking of wearing Tims one but he is foot taller than me and thought it may make me look like a mental health patient more than fertility one?!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

LOL at the thought of that one


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh well best get to the  shops, they will be mad busy today I imagine, I hate shopping when its busy.  Maybe I should get one of those pink fluffy dressing gowns, impress my lovely consultant! Not!

You know what I'd love to  do... go to the pub and have a lovely pint of cider. Mmmmm!!  Hopefully will be next summer before I can do that though.  

X


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but it was all a bit hectic with my last couple of weeks at work. Had our leaving meal out on Thurs and didn't have to go in on Fri which was good.  It felt strange leaving but I'll still keep in contact with some of the girls. Nice knowing I don't have to get up early to go to work tomorrow - hurray! Mind you, am starting some part time work later this week with a friend who runs her own business. She's giving me 2 days work a week so just need a couple more days from somewhere and I'll be OK.  Am thinking of registering myself as self-employed after Easter as it may be easier if my work is a bit on and off.

Laura - good luck for EC tomorrow - you'll be fine
Kyla - sounds like you had a lovely weekend away for your Birthday
Nicky - so sorry to hear about your nan
Daisy - hope you are OK
Lou - not long until you start down regging
Tracey - hope all is well with you
Maddy - good luck with the jabs tomorrow.
Ron - hope Sam (and you!) are coping with the teething
Enu - hope you are doing OK
Fran - can't believe Teagan is One!
Sue - sounds like you have your hands full with builders etc.
Hello to anyone I've forgotten.

I have my follow-up appt at Barts on 4th Apr so will see what they say and what suggestions they have. And now that I have more free time I'll be contacting Agora and going to see them after Easter.  My sister (the one in Australia) is just starting her first IVF cycle (she has different fertility issues to me). She should be starting her jabs soon and EC is provisionally scheduled for 23rd Apr, which is a week before my Mum goes out there for a month's holiday. Hopefully they'll have some good news to celebrate!  DP is away on a week's skiing holiday at the moment - it was booked while I was still pregnant so I said I wouldn't go - as it turns out I could have gone! Oh well, never mind.

Anyway, off to cook dinner now. Hope you are all having lovely weekends.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Afternoon

Just back from going to a concert that my friend was in, at the Unitarian church..it was really lovely.

Hellie - Bet it's lovely not having to get up 1st thing in the morning.  Enjoy your lie-ins.  Have you made an appt to see Richard?

Laura - Don't forgert your slippers!!!

Maddy - Yay!!! How are you feeling?

Sue - How's things?  Any closer to finishing the kitchen??

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxxx

Ron concert sounds great-are you back to singing in the choir again yet?

Helly-things are certainly going to be different for you but at least it will give you the opportunity to look at all the options xxx

Laura-how did you get on in town? Did you get yourself something pink and fluffy? 

Me update-AF is here with force-I can tell I've taken the pill non stop for quite a while I was in agony when I was driving this afternoon   So just got to get things set for the morning!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening girls 

Laura - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, you will be fine, i had my ec back in October and don;t remember a thing   will you stay off work?

Maddy - hope your feeling better soon

Ron - hope the concert was good,

Hellie - glad to hear your well, good to hear from you

Sue  - u ok hun? hows the kitchen?

Nicky - so sorry to hear about your nan  

a big hello to all i have missed

cant believe its monday tomorrow    where do the weekends go? did everyone remember to put their clocks forward  

Tracey 
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura just wanted to say a massive GOOD LUCK for tomorrow xx   xx   xx

Will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I'll let you know how I get on. 

MAddy - good luck with the injection tom. XX

Had a rough day so will do personals tomorrow.

Love to all XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Very best of luck for today. Hope your eggies are lovely & ripe. Will be thinking of you.   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I got 4 eggs. Just hope they fertilise now.  

The nurse who looked after me before and afer was lovely, really positive.  But the EC was a bit traumatic.  Noone told me who they were, they were all grabbing at me to do differant things and when they put the intravenus thing in my arm they left the cap off and so bllod went everywhere.  And then when they put the drugs in most of it seemed to come out and run down my arm, I'd alreay had some and so was a bit wobbly and just pointed and said 'look' and he must of thought I was talking about all the blood and said don't worry they clean me up in a minute.  I woke several times during the procedure and thought someone would have been holding my hand but the only people there were inbetween my legs! They were really rough.   I couldn't hae had enough of the sedative, everyone else was asleep in the recovery room except me!  An i went before all the others that were done before me!!  I think I was last and they all wanted there lunch!!

Anyway home now and feeling quite sore but I guess thats normal.  Making the most of being looked after.  

Maddy - how was the injection?

XXXX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Laura you poor thing that really sounds awful    make sure your dh looks after you this evening    on the up side 4 eggs is great and I will have everyhting crossed for excellent news tomorrow     

positive fertilisation vibes going your little eggs and sperms way    

Fran


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Laura - Hi!!! ha!! Great news we have to be thankful that you have got this far considering the last time. But what a day. Sending positive thoughts for you for good fertilization rate. One more bridge crossed.

Maddy - Its not often that I agree with someone on this but I found myself nodding to    and the trial jab issue. I dont know that I can do it without the injector you are brave.

Hope everyone is doing fine its a lazy one from me today will do personals some other time. 


Cheerio

Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Well done for getting 4 eggies..hopefully they'll turn into 4 lovely looking embies tomorrow.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - great news on getting 4 eggs, will have everything crossed for good news tomorrow    , your ec sounds terrible, hope your dh is looking after you


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - 4 eggs is great from your five follies. I can totally empathise with your EC. Now it is over, I can tell you my horror story too. I woke up too! They didn't give me enough meds and I woke right up and felt the needle in me and tried to push myself off the table - the Dr called for assistance and they came and gave me more (lots more as apparently I told Alicia she looked like a Fraggle).
Another reason I might opt for GA this time around...
At least it is over and you have 4 eggs, fingers crossed for a good fert report tomorrow honey. xx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello

Well done Laura.  That's great news.   I hope they all do well and you have some lovely strong embryos.

Maddy - I hope your injections went well this morning.

Nicky - I am so sorry to hear your news.

Best wishes to everyone

Daisy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI again,

Thanks for all your kind wishes.

So I have to the pessary in a minute... I'm tempted to do it front door but i think people suggest that back door is better?  Any thoughts?

Kyla- poor you, yes I felt the needle go in both sides, was painful to say the least.  Given the choice I will go for GA as well next time!!  XX

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura so happy for you 4 eggs is fantastic     

Will have everything crossed for a great fertilization report in the morning     

I think back door is the advised place!!   

So sorry you had such a rotten time-I think you should consider putting a complaint in! You poor thing x

Thank you so much girls for all your kind wishes for my first jab-you're all such stars   -I went for it without the auto injector-although psychologically watching your own hand put a needle into you is bizarre I was surprised that I don't think it hurt as much-could be a different story tomorrow though!

Hi to everyone-sorry about lack of personals xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Not good news from me I'm afraid.  Only 2 fertilised, I really though we would get at least 3.

But no choice for us.  Can't believe I've gone through that entire process and only have 2 to show for it.  I know I should be grateful and there is still a little hope but, well I know the stats and it doesn't look good.

Feeling really low, prob all the meds from yest doesn't help, 50% fertilisation is really crap.

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - That's really good news - 50% is good. Remember it only takes one little embie to stick around.

Be positive..you made it further than last time - isnt' that a cause for celebration??

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Yes I should be grateful but I can't help it!!  I'm tired and fed up of injections/ hormones/ no social life/ sticking things up my bum/ no booze/ using my A/L up on hospital visits/ spending my money on acupunture... I could carry on...  

I don't know how some of you ladies keep dealing with this rollercoaster of emotions.  I feel exhausted and fed up. 

Some bloke at work had a one night stand over xmas and she send him a picture of the 12 week scan in the post??!! How unfair is that.  And it was in amsterdam so they prob off there faces on drugs at the time too!

Sorry that turned into a rant.

Lifes not fair.  

I'm off for to watch midsomer murders and have a cup of tea and then a snooze.  Maybe I will return later full of positivity?! XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - no lecture intended

Sorry to hear about your EC ordeal - I guess it happens to all of us and some are just lucky not to know at all. But it's ok you got through it and survived - There are a couple of girls on another board where the drugs were faulty and they were aware of all of it.

Now then - remember what I said about reading other posts and thinking cos your've got 5 follies your'll get x eggies. 2 eggies is great cos it is highly likely if you had another 3 or so they would fail to thrive and die anyway. So as this is your really first tx and trial 5 follies, 2 eggies is a great place to be and after all they are only going to put 2 back. IF this tx doesn't work then the drug dosage and follie count will be beared in mind as to what next.

Not meaning to sound like a me, me - but I get 8 follies - 7 eggs - but only 2 are usuable the rest fade.

You are tired and fed up etc but it's almost over and after ET - which takes no time at all and doesn't hurt your'll then be on the 2 ww with no visits, no injections etc. Plenty of time for a social life - well a calm one 

How we keep going cos we believe in the next time and we forget the last time and inbetween we have a great life.

As Ron says, celebrate getting 5 follies and 2 good embies and it was all worth it.

So lots of , and tomorrow you will be PUPO, cups of tea and when my kitchen is finished we'll have cake 

Hellie - so glad your appt doesn't sound far away - enjoy having a bit of a break from work and enjoying the sunny weather you no doubt have in Brighton 

Ok more men here in a mo - moving appliances into kitchen.

Sue 

PS. Do I sound really cruel ??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - I know you are right and I don't mind the lecture.  But all I know is that 2 have fertilised, as you said they can wither and die and with only two there I have nothing to fall back on.  And I doubt there will be a next time, they didn't want to treat me this time after my last cycle, I'm on the highest dose so there is no further options, with my own eggs anyway.  I'll shut up winging now anyway!    Oh and I'm looking forward to cake.  I love lemon drizzle!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - want to send you a big hug for what happened at EC. I don't remember any of my EC at Care, but I do have a strange flash of memory from Barts. I know they knocked me out much more at Barts and I was a lot groggier and not myself for longer. It's so hard to not feel negative, but like the others have said, I hope you can be proud of yourself for getting your 2 eggies out and now prepare yourself for ET which is a quick no nonsense process. And then, like Hellie says more of a rest than stimms. As for plan B, I would defo get a second opinion. there are manay many FFs who have been told to give up by one clinic and then found they had a good chance somewhere else with a bfp.

Hope everyone else ok. I'm sorry not managed to catch up properly. Thinking of you all.

I picked up my drugs yesterday. Phew! Start DR on the 11th April. Come on!

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - yep your right you only have 2 and they could both die, but they could both live as well.

Ron and I both only had 2 frosties, we were given chances of 50/50 - but they both made it through - you have to hope and believe.

If they don't survive at least you can say your've made embies which is the best ever from tx.

You can't say there won't be another chance with your eggs - you managed this time you can again.  Barts didn't think it was worth you txing again - but your've proved them wrong - as Lou says there are plenty of diff tx's and clinics with opinions.

If it helps I have found my follie/egg/embie numbers have improved with each tx - so hopefully you won't need to get up to tx #5 but if you do then you could be surprised what your bod has got used to producing.

I was told earlier this yr to do donor egg??

Lou - Wow 11th Apr doesn't sound far away - best you get started on all those choccy eggs soon  

Hellie - have you thought more about the Agora ?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - I know I just need a slap, what will be will be.  I'm tired and grumpy.   We have no chocolate in either!

Xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Go & get some chocolates NOW!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG we have a chocolate emergency! Quick someone do something!  

Laura - hope our little pep talk hasn't offended. Just want you to see how well you've done so far.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I second that - and if we'd known about the choc situ. earlier it would have been a diff. afternoon


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Noone has offended me!!  I actually lied about the chocolate, I had a small bag of reveals but i ate them at about 11am.    

I am still in my pjs and so not got to the shop.  Tim has called he is going to pick me up and take me out for a curry.   Food always soothes my bouts of self-loathing.  Maybe not the best womb food but hay who cares.

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - enjoy the evening out with DH. 

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - best of luck for et, hope you have a good night out with your dh  

not been at work today woke up with a weird stitch feeling in belly (well above belly button actually) and started panicking   phoned midwife who said to have a nice warm bath and put my feet up and relax, so that is what i have done today and feel alot better. now deciding whether to go in tomorrow or have another day of rest   

hello to everyone


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - I remember having stitch round my hips & sides around 21/22 weeks & really panicking..it's due to your uterus pushing upwards & stretching. Don't worry hun.  

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura everyone has already said all I would say but I would just like to add that everyone here is routing for you and sending you positive vibes and as odd as it sounds that many people thinking of you can make things turn out alright. I never used to believe this until 2 months after I got Pregnant my mum told me she had asked 7 of her local prayer groups to pray for me to concieve all on the same night.

then when Teagan was in special care she rang them all again and had all our church at home praying too and again it was all ok. as odd as it sounds I was not aware of any of the positive thought coming my way but there cosmic energy and positivity helped. 

my mum found the whole experinece so enlightening she has joined a spritual healing group and is training as a minister in healing!

the whole thing threw me completely but all I want to say is you'll be in my prayers and I will ask others to watch over you too.

enjoy your curry you really deserve it.


sorry if I have rambled too much sun today but it was so lovely 

take care all

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-I know you and I have already had quite a long chat today but just wanted to say enjoy your evening out with DH-sounds just what you need  

Sue-how long do we have to wait for cake-its been a while     Chocolate fudge would be my suggestion


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Can I place an order for a Maderia cake please??


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

No pressure to get that kitchen fitted then....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you ladies, you really are a special bunch of people.

I had a lovely curry and we are now going to curl up and watch life on mars (taped it), then a cuddle and bed.  Last hurdle tomorrow and then life returns to normal (ish).

Thanks again for putting up with my moans today.

I really hope that all you positie energies help. 

I won't be able to update you until late as have acu tom.

XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura

Sending you lots of    for tomorrow.

We love Life on Mars.

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Laura - good luck for tomorrow's ET - will be thinking of you.

Ron - we love Life on Mars too!

I start my 2 days work with my friend tomorrow so my plans for lots of lie-ins hasn't really worked! Will be good to be earning some cash again though.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi 

Best wishes for tomorrow Laura.  I know how disappointed you feel - I only got two embies too after 30 follicles and 10 eggs and couldn't quite believe it, but as everyone has said it only takes one.  I hope they are lovely and strong and make themselves very comfy after they have been transplanted.  As Fran said we're all sending you positive wishes nd the power of positive thinking is amazing.

Good luck for tomorrow Hellie.

Life on Mars is fabulous.  The beginning of last week's episode with the Camberwick Green figures was brilliant.

Best wishes to everyone
Daisy x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - glad you had a good meal. sounds like a perfect end to a perfect evening. Good luck for tomorrow!

Daisy - hope you ok.

I've taken on the responsability to organise my high school's 20 year reunion. Is that crazy? Hmm, we'll see. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura hope it all goes well today-sending positive vibes your way    

Life on Mars is one of the best at the mo!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Wow! It's not as if you haven't got enough to do already!

Hellie - Is the work interesting? The weather is too lovely at the moment for lie-ins anyway!

Maddy - How are the jabs going?

I like last week's episode where Sam had Gene by the throat & said to him '..and don't ever appear on Camblewick Green ever again!!!' that line still makes me chuckle!

I'm going to miss that programme...

Does anyone else watch Ugly Betty? 

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura - so relieved that you and DH had a "date" hope you enjoyed the curry and relaxing tog, with no rows !  Remember above all else inc tx, the reason why you and him are tog - so be a couple and do what couples do.

Hope ET goes well today and the little ones are already doing something.    After today there is not a lot else you can do, other than rest and hope.  

Tracey - hope you are ok - thank goodness Ron knew this prob - out of Big Bosses league I am afraid  

Hellie - enjoy your new work challenges, at least the stress of your "do or do I not have a job etc" is all behind you.

Ron - yep already had you down for a Maderia cake - but blimey didn't know the rest of you would be so picky too.

Lou - yep I think you maybe just a bit  , having done a family reunion for DH's family a couple of yrs back


Update - kitchen floor is down, appliances moved in and I start using them today - no news on when I get worktop tho.  
Leccy man is here doing more elecs so back to the dark old ages any minute now. 
Tomorrow another wall comes down and glass doors go in.
Plasterer next wk - and then it's down to me - and I think I will be asking for cake  

Oh and all this has caused by sinus to play up big time.  Off to paint garden planters now.

Have a good day - hope you can make the most of today, it's not staying?

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I feel really shatterd.

ET was very smooth, I now have 2 grade 2 embies on board.  Unfortunately they are only 2 and 3 cell which is a bit slow apparently.  But fingers crossed now.  I'm pleased all the hospital visits etc are over.

Now just scared about test day, but I don't need to worry about that just yet.

Thanks for putting up with me yesterday.
XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Go Laura!!! Congratulations!!! I am so pleased for you!!! You are now officially PUPO      xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Maddy!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Many congratulations!!! Now rest up & chill for the next fortnight..listen to Auntie Ron..& no stress..OK


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura -     

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - that's really good news, so glad we got you there.  So what they are 2 and 3 cell - you are still PUPO  .

Rest lots and keep positive, calm, happy - well everything good  

And in 13 days time we will all be scared of test date.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - can't you sleep


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes actually, - struggling here must go right now!

Night all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Goodnight, sleep tight.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning   

Laura - Great news hun now just take it easy for the next 2 weeks     are you off work?

Ron - hey hun   thanks for the advice re pain, has been ok since, how are you and the little man?

Sue - glad to hear kitchen is coming together, you must be pleased   how are you?

Maddy - You ok hun?

Lou -   how are you?

fran,helly,daisy,hope your all ok 

love to all


Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'm bored!  Was hoping to have a long lay in but couldn't sleep.  Its really fustrating.  Wish I had a special camera to see whats happening in there!

Anyway I have some time to do some personals anyway.

Nicky - Thinking of you. I'm guessing that you have had the funeral now, hope things will start to get a bit easier now. X

Sue - Thanks for your advice over the past few weeks. X

Tracey - how are you doing?  you are getting big now, you must be getting all excited now.  Have you bouht much for Macey?  Got the nursery done yet?

Fran - Thanks for your lovely words, I hope positive thinking will continue to work for me.  Hope Teegan had a lovely birthday X

Maddy - Im right here with you. XX

Ron - I watch Ugly Betty! X

Lou - not long til you start again.  How are you feeling?  Excited nervous?

Hellie - how are you?

Daisy - Hop you are DH are taking care of eachother and doing something nice together. 

Nancy - Where are you  We want news of the boys!  I know you prob haven't slept for weeks, up to your eyes in dirty nappys BUT we want news! XX

Is that everyone??

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Gosh it's noisy and filthy here again  Big day wall coming down. I will be plsd one day soon.

Wish I had gone to noddy land earlier last night had a shock when the doorbell went at 8 am ! - thank god they know me 

Laura - it's time to read all those books, watch all those films and other stuff you are always going to do one day - well apart from decorate the spare room and have a boot fair 

_Lady went to Doc - "how can I have bigger boobs without the knife job?"
Doc says "that's easy, just say everyday 'Scooby Dooby Dooby I want bigger boobies'"
One day she's standing at the bus stop and realises she hasn't said it yet that day so says "Scooby Dooby Dooby I want bigger boobies"
Man next to her says "your've been to see Doc"
"Yes how do you know?"
Man replies "Hickory Dickory Dock, ........."_



Good day


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HAAAAAAA HAAAAAA         

like that one Sue had me chuckling!!!!

Laura well done on the transfer keep those feet firmly on the sofa and like others have said indulge in pleasures of Bu**er all. watch tv trashier the better read good books, go to the library if you have none and take afternoon naps    

Big sigh   wish I could have afternoon naps again well hey Laura you'll just have to have mine too  

Teagan had a fabby birthday thanks to those that asked. she had a little party the weekend before and on her actual birthday we went to a local zoo adventure park as a family which was lovely and we all had a great time. I still cannot believe she is one I am realy not sure where the time went.

Tracey piccy of your bump is sooo cool I have to say I have a bit of bump envy going on as a few girls who were pregnant when I was, are all pregnant again we have been trying very hard to make another miracle but so far no luck but hey we took so long first time I kind of know it won't happen over night as the male factor is still there! 

Nancy how you doing have been thinking of you and you know where I am if you need any help advice or just a friend who's been there!

Kyla when do you get started not long now is it?

Ron I am a huge ugly betty fan, I think she is soooo cool she reminds me of myself on a bad hair day  


right hello to everyone else better go got loadsa work to do

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I love that one Sue!! had me laughing out loud   

Just to update I have my first scan on Monday so will have an idea whats happening down there-hopefully something  

I have one day to go till I am on hols-can't wait!!  

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Yeah roll on tomorow!!  Should be a nice day... do kids still get to bring in there games on the last day of term?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Yay!!! Are you doing an Easter play

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

just a quick question. I'm thinking of applying for a copy of my medical records from Barts so I can take them to the Agora when I make an appt there. Do you know how I go about this and how long it takes?  We are up there next Weds for our review appt so could sign any required forms there.

Thanks!

Love

Helen
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Helen - you just have to make the request in writing. It's under the data protection act. I had to write to a specific dept and pay a fee. I think it was £50 and then if you rerequest some info in a short time later they can charge you £10. I'll go and check how much. I think they have 20 days.

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Helen,

You would be making a Subject Access Request to the hospital's Data Controller. They have a maximum of 40 days and can charge you as a health authority a max of £50 (and Barts do charge that). If it was another type of organisatio its £10. I believe when I did it, it was useful to also add that you wanted to include manual records as well as print outs. There is a sample letter here:

http://www.ico.gov.uk/Home/what_we_cover/data_protection/your_rights/how_to_access_information.aspx

There is a FAQ here:
http://www.ico.gov.uk/Global/faqs/data_protection_for_the_public.aspx#fE925923C-0900-4472-B706-0C4BD8F5F688
Barts Details here:
http://www.bartsandthelondon.org.uk/aboutus/partoneintroduction.asp

Under the Data Protection Act 1998, you are also entitled to a copy of the information held in your health records. This is called a 'Subject Access Request'. If you wish to make a subject access request , please contact:

Information Co-ordinators
Health Records Department
Basement Outpatient Department
Barts and The London NHS Trust
The Royal London Hospital
Whitechapel
London E1 1BB

Lou
x

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Tim slept on the sofa last night so i wouldn't get woken up this morning and I've only just woke up! Yawn!

I also put a post on the 'bun in oven' thread to ask about 2 and 3 cell embryos and I have had a few replys from ladies on there so thats great. 

I've really fallen in love with my embryos and can't stop thinking about them... hope they are ok.   

Also quick (silly) question... can I have a bath?  Or should I for piece of mind go to the gym for a shower?  I've just been washing last few days but need to have a proper wash and wash my hair!

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Laura - I've herad of plenty of FFS get their bfps with 2 or 3 cell embies. Hang in there! The general advice is no baths unless it's only tepid water, which doesn't sound very nice. Shower is best. No press ups while you're at the gym, ok? Just a shower.  

Rubbish weather here today in London. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep it is miserable here too!  Ok a little drive to the gym will be nice!  God how I'd love to go for a swim then a sauna, jacuzzi and steam.... then maybe a glass of wine!!  But I won't, shower and home! Promise!! 

p.s. I rarely actually make it into the actual 'gym' even if I have no reason not too!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura - yep baths not advised due to insides being opened so risk of infection from water - not as you might think little ones swimming out  

Tim - bless him  

Hellie - Funny I was thinking of you and Daisy - making appts to go to Agora and that I hadn't advised you to get notes.  I just wrote in to Kenton Wing, asking for a copy of my notes and enclosed a cheque for £10.

Most of what I got back was what I had copies of already from the past so I was just paying for my tx at Barts - but there was some interesting bits - like the scan notes.

Maddy - hope today isn't to   with the kids

Lou - impressive notes knowledge.

It's damp here too and cold - but that maybe due to a big hole in my house  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Yeah your home with me now!!! Woo Hoo!!

Well DP finishes early on Fridays and so will be home soon... I so need some company!!  I've just got a lovely lemon drizzle cake out of the oven too (as Sue didnt come up with the goods )! I'm such a home maker!!

XXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

WOOHOO!!   

I'm home with you Laura!!! Holidays began about 2 hours ago


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah wooo hooo!!  Did the kids get you any easter eggs??  XXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

2 eggs and 3 little bouquets of flowers-how cute xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I should have been a teacher... I have been a social worker for 6 years and in all that time I have managed to get 1 thank you card and 1 box of chocolates!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It does have its advantages


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

and the long holidays & short days!!

Why did I not become a teacher


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

And the 30 children tapping you, calling you endlessly....can you see I'm going for the sympathy vote here....not sure its working tho!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm 30 small cute little children or 30 people and their families with huge social problems!!!??  Hmmm what would I prefer!!  No sympathy from me I'm afraid!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy holidays Maddy! 

Sue - hope that you're managing to find somewhere in the house that isn't drafty.

Have a good weekend everyone. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning !

Maddy - enjoy the rest, sorry about the cake - didn't realise I had competition tho  

Lou - yep why does the weather always turn when you don't want it to - I hear it's going to be nice again Monday  .    Thurs eve we were sitting down and it was so chilly - DH said we couldn't turn heating up anymore cos upstairs would bake and the heat wouldn't circulate down.  So got a blanket and blamed the big hole in lintel area that was stuffed with dust sheets - Next morning I discovered I had left downstairs loo room window open - so that wouldn't have helped  

Laura - you sound cheerful - that's good - keep it going  

Have a good w/e everyone - weather is supposed to be mixed so hope you can enjoy the dry bits.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all!

Its a lovely Sunny day here!

Maddy - hope you enjoyed your lay in bed... first of many now!! 

Sue - I'm cheery on and off!!  People are right this is the hardest bit... one minute I'm convinced its going to work the next I just wanna cry! I imagine it just gets worse as I near test day!  

Hope you all doing something nice today?

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I am definitely doing something wrong!!! Was up at 7am to give myself the morning injection   shall I slowly move it round to later? Half an hour each day Also at the mo I'm injecting 12 hours apart do you think if I move the morning I also need to shift the evening

Sorry if I'm just being daft    

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - difficult one. I think I was told to do my stimms at night in case they had to change my doses after blood tests. So I always did stimms night and dreg in the morning. But when I mucked it up once they said it didn't really matter and it was only the trigger that really was crucial for timing. I think moving it half an hour a day can't be that bad?

how are you feeling?

I'm so excited today as one of my good ffs is in labour. Can't believe it how fast that's gone. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - oh how exciting... does she know what shes having?  

Maddy -  I wasn't told it had to be 12 hours apart.  Just morning and evening.  I did my evening one at 10pm to allow for Tim to go to the gym after work, but a couple of nights we were out and I didn't do til 11pm.  As for the mornings I did at 8am and at the weekend I got up did it and fell back into bed!!  On Sundays Tim goes racing and leaves at 6.30 and so we did the mornign one then?  Noone told me it had to be exactly on time.  Have a bit of a lay in tom. XX

I've been investigating Natural IVF today, it only costs £1000 per cycle and you can do it every month as no need to rest.  And as I only produce a couple of eggs on the highest dose it may be worth a go?  I think I Ov each month... is there a way I can find out?

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I went to see Create Health last year who do natural IVF. One of the London Girls has also just got her bfp there and was confirmed yesterday as expecting identical twinnies  ! 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Blimey!  Thats great. The HFEA don't let you do a search of clinics for natural IVF which is a bit rubbish.  I'll have a look at that one too.  I'm off to Hackney tonight... think I'm heading to Yum Yums! Mmmm!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You can always use a p stick to find out whether you OV each month!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - do I just guess about the middle of the month?  I normally get back ache one day then CM the next... should I do the stick then?  I've seen them in the shops I think.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I was at yum yums last night - was yum yummy! You start doing ov tests about 5 days before you think you O. So count back 14 days from the length of your average period i.e. 28 days minus 14 = 14 so you'd start testing day 9 onwards.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - I haven't been since it was done up, they do the best Thia fish cakes.  Mmmm!

Sorry being a bit dim, I went straight from thinking I was fertile to loosing both tubes so never had to know things about whn I ov!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Girls-am just desparate for a lie in-last week was so hectic and I do look forward to me holiday lie ins!!!

Poor you Laura losing both tubes-that sounds horrendous! Was that due to an ectopic (hope you don't mind me asking x)

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-forgot to ask-have you done Zita's bedrest?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - I did the bed rest for about 2 hours!!  I have ants in my pants!!

How embarrasing I have been in PJs and slobbies all week and just tried to get some jeans on and they don't fit!!!  I knew I'd put on a little, but blimey!!

Yes was a ruptured ep, that wasn't diagnosed even after 2 day visits and a week inpatient stay in hospital!!   So it all went septic and I lost both tubes and my ovaries were damaged too.  Bloody NHS


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh my God-that is awful-what a price for total incompetence!

Did Barts let you lie down-weren't you off to acu after transfer

xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I too have ants!!! Can't sit still for very long either!!! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I had transfer and then was told to get dressed!  They were running about 2 hours late with transfers!!  You can imagine all those ladies with full bladders!!   

My Acu wasn't until 5pm so we went for some grub and then to the museum of childhood then acu.  Then I got home about 6.30 and went to bed!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyway I'm off out now, catch you ladies tomorrow. XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90168.0

N x


----------

